# Should I be concerned



## Connie1 (Sep 14, 2008)

I had my thyroid removed on Sep.4, 2008 and the surgeon left a small piece to protect my calcium gland. I came home the next day and received a call from my doctor stating I have thyroid cancer and the piece left is cancer also. I can't have the Iodine treatment right now because I had a CT scan in August and the dye takes four months to leave my body. My question is; cancer grows should I be concerned at all that I have to wait until next March for my treatments?

Thank you in advance for any reply's made.


----------

